# I cant play need for speed under ground online!



## propatria (Jul 20, 2004)

Everytime I start up need for speed underground (full game) and try to play online, it closes to windows. I tryed taking my firewall down, and still, nothing happends. Am I missing a patch or something? someone help... I want to play online!


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its quite possible the official link is

http://www.eagames.com/official/nfs/underground/en/patch.jsp

try this, it should update the game to version 1.3.0

However in the game if you select "Play Online" it will tell you that you need an update and shut down the game and launch your browser with either method you get this completely blank screen apart from a button at the top of the screen which says check for patch, you click on this, it then switches between patch available and download patch click on this and it seems that nothing happens but it is downloading, on a broadband connection it takes a few minutes (its about 15 Mb I think) afterwards it says Patch Applied or something like that.

Hope this has been of some help.

Please let me know what happens, I had a similar problem and the link method worked for me.

I also found out that the game is VERY sensitive to background programs, in my case to play an uninterrupted game either online or just in underground mode I have to pretty much shut down all background programs to stop it locking up at, usually vital places :-( like when I'm just about to overtake, or halfway through a jump/crash) I have tried emailing eagames without much success they say make sure you have the latest drivers for everything (which I have) but you must have DirectX 9.0 or it just doesn't want to know.

It is available on the game CD, anyway all the best.

Jon.

Jon.


----------



## propatria (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah, I'm starting to hate EA. The tech support emailed me back and said that My video card driver was out dated, and to go get the new, so I did... again... nothing. 
i tryed the link, and it didnt take but a couple of seconds to dl, but when I started up need for speed, it said version 1.4.0, which I thought was what I needed, but it still didnt work. was that link supposed to set my patch back to 1.3.0?. when I click on "play online" it doesn't give me a message, it just shuts nfsu down.. btw, I got the demo before I bought the game, and it didnt work either, so I REALLY dont have a clue whats happening... so yeah... any other ideas?


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

I know what you mean about EAGames Tech Support I'm having problems with another EA game as well and they said exactly the same for that Video, Sound, Motherboard drivers DirectX but the main problem I'm having is just locking up.

The link I gave you is the official eagames Need For Speed Underground patch which updates the game to whatever the latest release is, it updates to version 1.3.0. here in the UK I will email them again and find out if that is in fact the latest version or as you said v 1.4.0, very strange. When I had the demo, that never worked online.

What are the specs of your computer? and what kind of firewall are you running?

In the meantime I will have a look around and see if I can find some more info for you.

Jon


----------



## propatria (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks man... My firewall is just win xp firewall. my pc's pretty new, and runs pretty well (has a new nvidea graphics, 512 sdram, 80Gb hd, and a 2.0 p4...
heres what the tech support morons said last email...

"Hello,

Thank you for contacting EA technical support. I am sorry that you are having difficulty.

I highly recommend you run a Virus scan from this website, as they have the most up to date virus definitions in their database and it's likely that the virus scanner on your computer could be corrupt.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

If a virus is found, your probably going to want to contact your computer retailer to have them help you try and remove it, however you may have to completely format your drive and reinstall windows. Your computer retailer should make that decision though. 
Customer 07 "............. idiots.

if you want to get in touch with me directly, heres my email> [email protected]

again, I appreciate your help.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi propatria,

Does it work OK in underground mode? and if not, Have you tried shutting down most of your background programs using msconfig and rerunning the game?

Another thing that comes to mind is have you checked your system for adware,
spyware and browser hijacks? I had a problem a while ago with another program, when I tried to go online, the game lost control of the screen and put me back on the desktop with the game minimised and when I maximised the window I just got a blank screen. This was due to spyware related problems.

The programs I now use thanks to the Knowledgeable people here are Hijack This, Ad-aware, CW-Shredder, Spybot Search and Destroy, Spyware Blaster and Spyware Guard, 

I'm running need for speed underground on my Windows 98 system at the moment because it wouldn't even run on my XP system it installed ok but when I tried to run the game it couldn't find the game cd. :down: 

I'll post some links to get these programs or you can look around the TSG forums for the links.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Have a look here for some of those links

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=253608&=55415edab09ab4a731abba0cee1e2cde


----------

